# خزانات المياه (صب الخرسانة )



## البوليتكنك (19 مايو 2009)

اخوتي اريد ان استفسر هل يجوز صب خرسانة الجدران والارضية في حزانت المياه معا ، هذا ما طلبه مني احد المقاولين ، ولكن انا في البداية رفضت ، لأنه سوف يكون هناك ضغط كبير على الارضية اثناء الصب الذي بدوره يؤدي الى اندفاع الخرسانة من الاسفل ، ولكن هو يدعي بانه اذا صب الجدران والارضية (الاساس) معا سوف يكون افضل للخزان وذلك حسب روايته انه سوف يؤدي الى تماسك الارضية والجدران معا للخرسانة وبالتالي يمنع تسرب المياه ، وعليه وقعت انا في حيرة وذلك لأن ارتفاع الخزان 6 امتار والارضية 4*5 متر .
ارجو الاجابة.


----------



## حسان2 (19 مايو 2009)

البوليتكنك قال:


> اخوتي اريد ان استفسر هل يجوز صب خرسانة الجدران والارضية في حزانت المياه معا ، هذا ما طلبه مني احد المقاولين ، ولكن انا في البداية رفضت ، لأنه سوف يكون هناك ضغط كبير على الارضية اثناء الصب الذي بدوره يؤدي الى اندفاع الخرسانة من الاسفل ، ولكن هو يدعي بانه اذا صب الجدران والارضية (الاساس) معا سوف يكون افضل للخزان وذلك حسب روايته انه سوف يؤدي الى تماسك الارضية والجدران معا للخرسانة وبالتالي يمنع تسرب المياه ، وعليه وقعت انا في حيرة وذلك لأن ارتفاع الخزان 6 امتار والارضية 4*5 متر .
> ارجو الاجابة.



الأخ الكريم البوليتكنيك
لا ينصح بصب الأرضية والجدران معا لأن هذا سيزيد التشققات الناتجة عن الانكماش وانما ينصح بصب الأرضية مع "كيكر kicker" وتركيب مانع تسرب نصفه في الكيكر ونصفه الآخر في الجدران التي ستصب لاحقا مع مراعاة اختيار النوع المناسب من مانع التسرب وتركيبه بشكل دقيق دون فواصل مع تراكب نظامي في نهايته


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
من الناحية النظرية ممكن تيكون نظرية المقاول صحيحة
من الناحية التنفيذية اعتقد ان تقوية حائط بارتفاع 6 متر مع ارضية امر صعب للغاية
انصح المقاول اولا يصب الارضية مع استعمال ووتر ستوب وهي الطريقة الشائعة والسليمة الى الان
موضوع صب الارضية مع الجدران لم اشاهدها الا في حمامات السباحة المصبوبة بالبثق
وعلى كل حال انصحك ان تتمسك برايك وتصب الارضية اولا اذا لم ياخذ المقاول بنصيحتك


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (19 مايو 2009)

اسف اخي حسان 2 لم اشاهد مشاركتك فقد كنت مشغول بكتابة الرد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 مايو 2009)

البوليتكنك قال:


> اخوتي اريد ان استفسر هل يجوز صب خرسانة الجدران والارضية في حزانت المياه معا ، هذا ما طلبه مني احد المقاولين ، ولكن انا في البداية رفضت ، لأنه سوف يكون هناك ضغط كبير على الارضية اثناء الصب الذي بدوره يؤدي الى اندفاع الخرسانة من الاسفل ، ولكن هو يدعي بانه اذا صب الجدران والارضية (الاساس) معا سوف يكون افضل للخزان وذلك حسب روايته انه سوف يؤدي الى تماسك الارضية والجدران معا للخرسانة وبالتالي يمنع تسرب المياه ، وعليه وقعت انا في حيرة وذلك لأن ارتفاع الخزان 6 امتار والارضية 4*5 متر .
> ارجو الاجابة.


السلام عليكم
في البداية اتفق تمام مع ما ذكرة الاستاذ حسان بخصوص ضرورة فصل صب القاعدة عن الجدار.
وهناك نقطة اخرى سابحث فيها وهي عدم امكانية تبيث الشدة الخشبية= الطوبار=الكفراج Formwork للجدران فالجانب الداخلي لن يتم ضغط الخرسانية حيث ان ارتفاع الجدار 6 والطريقة التي ذكرها المقاول تستخدم في الخزانات الصغير والتي لا يزيد ارتفاعها عن 2 م اما الخزان الذي ذكرته فلا يمكن صبه والذي سيحصل معك اثناء الصب ان الجدران ستنهار او ان المقاول سيقوم بالصب على بطئ شديد وسيؤدي الى وجود فواصل في الصب وحصول تعشيش Segregationلانه لن يستخدم الرجاج لان الخرسانة ستهرب من الاسفل بسبب ضغط الخرسانة.
لذلك لا تقبل كلام المقاول فهو ينظر الى مصلحتة في انهاء العمل بغض النظر عدوة العمل او صلاحيته.


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (19 مايو 2009)

*kicker*



البوليتكنك قال:


> اخوتي اريد ان استفسر هل يجوز صب خرسانة الجدران والارضية في حزانت المياه معا ، هذا ما طلبه مني احد المقاولين ، ولكن انا في البداية رفضت ، لأنه سوف يكون هناك ضغط كبير على الارضية اثناء الصب الذي بدوره يؤدي الى اندفاع الخرسانة من الاسفل ، ولكن هو يدعي بانه اذا صب الجدران والارضية (الاساس) معا سوف يكون افضل للخزان وذلك حسب روايته انه سوف يؤدي الى تماسك الارضية والجدران معا للخرسانة وبالتالي يمنع تسرب المياه ، وعليه وقعت انا في حيرة وذلك لأن ارتفاع الخزان 6 امتار والارضية 4*5 متر .
> ارجو الاجابة.


 


> [quote=حسان2;1104443]الأخ الكريم البوليتكنيك
> لا ينصح بصب الأرضية والجدران معا لأن هذا سيزيد التشققات الناتجة عن الانكماش وانما ينصح بصب الأرضية مع "كيكر kicker" وتركيب مانع تسرب نصفه في الكيكر ونصفه الآخر في الجدران التي ستصب لاحقا مع مراعاة اختيار النوع المناسب من مانع التسرب وتركيبه بشكل دقيق دون فواصل مع تراكب نظامي في نهايته


[/quote] 

بالطبع لا كلام يعلو على كلام المهندس القدير حسان وليتضح الامر لك اكثر اليك هذه الصورة / 










وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (19 مايو 2009)

وتحياتي للاخ الحاج فوزي البنا واخي وصديقي العزيز المهندس رزق / جاءت مشاركتي متزامنة مع مشاركاتكم .. 
فتقبلوا مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## البوليتكنك (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي حسان على توضيح الموضوع ، وكذلك أشكر اخي رزق حجاوي ومحمد زايد على توضيح الامور وجزاكم الله كل خير ، واود ان اقول انه اتخذت قراري لن اجعله يصب الارضية والجدران معاه وسأفعل كما قلتم .
شكرا جزيلا
ولكن اريد أن اعرف اكثر عن ما يسمى الكيكر وما هي هذه المادة الزرقاء التي بالصورة كيف هي وما نوعها ، وكيف يتم عمل هذا الكيكر ومانع التسرب ؟؟؟؟ ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 مايو 2009)

البوليتكنك قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك اخي حسان على توضيح الموضوع ، وكذلك أشكر اخي رزق حجاوي ومحمد زايد على توضيح الامور وجزاكم الله كل خير ، واود ان اقول انه اتخذت قراري لن اجعله يصب الارضية والجدران معاه وسأفعل كما قلتم .
> شكرا جزيلا
> ولكن اريد أن اعرف اكثر عن ما يسمى الكيكر وما هي هذه المادة الزرقاء التي بالصورة كيف هي وما نوعها ، وكيف يتم عمل هذا الكيكر ومانع التسرب ؟؟؟؟ ؟


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك تفهمك للموضوع .
بخصوص المادة الزرقاء هي مادة مانعة لتسرب الماء من خلال فاصل الصب Water Stop وتكون اما بلون ازرق او اسود وهي من مادة PVC or Rubber .
ويكون عرضها من 15-30 ( مضاعفات 5 سم )ويعتمد عرضعا على عرض الجدار وفي حالتك ستكون عرض 20 سم.
كما تعلم فان سماكة الغطاء Cover فوق الحديد العلوي بحدود 5 سم وهذا لا يكفي لتثبيت Water Stop لذلك نقوم بصب جزء من الجدار بارتفاع من 10 -15 لنقوم بتثبيت جزء من Water Stop (نصف العرض وهو في حالتك 10 ) في منتصف عرض الجدار وفي المرحلة الثانية يتم الصب الجدار فيكون ايضا 10 سم من ضمن الجدار وبذلك نمنع مرور الماء من خلال فاصل الصب والذي يقوم بالمنع Water Stop حيث ان جزء منه يصب مع القاعدة Kicker والجزء الاخر مع الجدار .
وهذا واضح في الصور التي بعثها الاستاذ محمد زايد




Water Stop الذي له حلقة بالوسط يستخدم في حالة Expansion & Settlement Joint 
والذي بدون حلقة يستخدم في حالة Construction Joint





لاحظ المربط Tie Rodeللطوبار=الشدة =الكفراج =Formwork حيث يوجد حلقة دائرية في الوسط الهدف منها منع تسرب الماء من حول مكان المربط
ولمزيد من التفاصيل بخصوص Water Stop يمكن تحميل الملف المرفق والاطلاع عليه
http://www.4shared.com/file/57164245/41e628/manuel_of_water_stop.html?s=1



> *السلام عليكم 000 كل الاراء التي ذكرها زملائنا جيده وعملية 000 هناك طرق اخرى للفائدة مستقبلآ مثل استخدام القالب النزلق بمواصفة كونكريت خاصة ويعرفها العاملون في al_slip form او استخدام كونكريت عالي التشغيل في الاعلى وسريع التصلب بالاسفل مع تحاشي الاماهه )haydration العشوائية في مطقة الاتصال بين القاعدة والجدار نحاول ان نتجنب ان يكون الاتصال في الشيرالاعلى بين النوعين 00000وشكرآ*


 
بخصوص الاقتراح باستخدام الطوبار المنزلق Slipform فهذا غير مقبول في حالة هذا الخزان لان الارتفاع 6 م من الناحية العملية والاقتصادية .
فالطوبار المنزلق يستخدم عندما يكون الارتفاع للجدران كبير ( أكبر من 20 متر )


----------



## خلدون الجنابي (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 000 كل الاراء التي ذكرها زملائنا جيده وعملية 000 هناك طرق اخرى للفائدة مستقبلآ مثل استخدام القالب النزلق بمواصفة كونكريت خاصة ويعرفها العاملون في al_slip form او استخدام كونكريت عالي التشغيل في الاعلى وسريع التصلب بالاسفل مع تحاشي الاماهه )haydration العشوائية في مطقة الاتصال بين القاعدة والجدار نحاول ان نتجنب ان يكون الاتصال في الشيرالاعلى بين النوعين 00000وشكرآ


----------



## البوليتكنك (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي حجاوي على التوضيح وكذلك الاخوان...
لقد فهمت water stop جيدا وكل شيء واضح تماما ولكن سؤال اخير هل هذا water stop والذي يتكون من pvc يأثر على خصائص الخرسانة كونه موجود ضمن الخرسانة وضمن عملية الصب وكونه يتكون من المطاط ؟؟؟؟؟أما وجوده في الخرسانة امر عادي جدا ولا يأثر ولا يضعف الخرسانة ؟؟؟


----------



## حسان2 (21 مايو 2009)

البوليتكنك قال:


> شكرا لك اخي حجاوي على التوضيح وكذلك الاخوان...
> لقد فهمت water stop جيدا وكل شيء واضح تماما ولكن سؤال اخير هل هذا water stop والذي يتكون من pvc يأثر على خصائص الخرسانة كونه موجود ضمن الخرسانة وضمن عملية الصب وكونه يتكون من المطاط ؟؟؟؟؟أما وجوده في الخرسانة امر عادي جدا ولا يأثر ولا يضعف الخرسانة ؟؟؟



الأخ الكريم البوليتكنيك
اذا تم تنفيذ الـ water stop بشكل صحيح فان وجوده في الخرسانة لا يؤثر على عملها بل على العكس يؤمن لها الحماية من تسرب الماء


----------



## البوليتكنك (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا وبارك الله فيكم الهندسة المدنية مجال واسع جدا ومهما كنت لديك خيرة فانت كل يوم تتعلم شيئا جديدا
شكرا للجميع وارجو ان يكون الموضوع قد استفاد منه الجميع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 مايو 2009)

البوليتكنك قال:


> شكرا لك اخي حجاوي على التوضيح وكذلك الاخوان...
> لقد فهمت water stop جيدا وكل شيء واضح تماما ولكن سؤال اخير هل هذا water stop والذي يتكون من pvc يأثر على خصائص الخرسانة كونه موجود ضمن الخرسانة وضمن عملية الصب وكونه يتكون من المطاط ؟؟؟؟؟أما وجوده في الخرسانة امر عادي جدا ولا يأثر ولا يضعف الخرسانة ؟؟؟


السلام عليكم
ليس له اي تأثير على خرسانة او قوتها او على تحمل المقطع الانشائي.
ويجب الانتباه الى انه عند تركيب Water Stop حيث يجب ان يثبت جيدا حيث يوضع قضب حديد تسليح قطر 10 ملم في اسفل water stop ومن ثم باسلاك التربيط يتم تثبيت water stop حيث يوجد فتحات في Water Stop لهذه الغاية ونفس الشي يتم تثبيته في الاعلى 





وكذلك يجب الانتباه عند تركيب النهيات ( شكل حلقة) حيث يجب لحام الطرفي للوتر ستوب بواسطة مكوى كهربائي يتم بالتسجيث حيث يتم اذابة PVC على بعضة بشكل كامل مع التأكد من تماسكة وعدم حدوث اي فراغات في اللحام.


----------



## البوليتكنك (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم .....


----------



## عاشق السهر (8 يونيو 2009)

بصراحه كفيتو ووفيتو يعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## msaelfeky (22 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جزيلا


----------



## النجاري (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس اعمل في دائرة ماء محافظة صلاح الدين في العراق وقد شاهدت عملية وضع ال water stop اثناء تنفيذ (مشروع ماء الشرقاط الموحد) المنفذ من قبل المقاول (شركة عقبة عابد) اثناء صب احواض التجميع
بصراحة كنت اريد اضافة بعض المعلومات عن استخدام الواتر ستوب ولكن تفاجأت بالمعلومات الغزيرة والهائلة التي يتمتع بها الاخوه حسان و رزق حجاوي واعترف اني اضفت الى اجندتي كما من المعلومات عن طريقهما حيث لم يتركوا لي ما يقال (اذا حضر الماء بطل التيمم)
ولكن اظن انه من الجيد اضافة الى الwater stop ان تستخدم بعض الاضافات الايبوكسية مثل مادة sbr او بعض انواع السيكا لتقوية الربط بين الخرسانة القديمة (الكيكر) والخرسانة الجديدة (جدران الحوض)
مع الشكر
اني احبكم في الله
صلوا على الحبيب


----------



## مش لاقي (3 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (5 يناير 2010)

اشكر الاخوه على التوضيح السابق ولكن تولد عندي سؤال وهو كيف سيؤدي صب الجدار مع القاعده على زيادة تشققات التقلص في الخرسانه .؟


----------



## BaShEnGiNeeR (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## محمودشمس (22 يناير 2010)

الف شكر علي الافادة من الاعضاء


----------



## علاءالدين محمد (24 يناير 2010)

thnk you all engineers ....
very important information


----------



## ma-tawa (24 يناير 2010)

لم يتبق من المشاركات سوى الشكر
لأن ماقدمتم كاف وواف
اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما ياعليم يا حكيم


----------



## معماريمن (25 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا كفيتم ووفيتم


----------



## al araby 82 (26 يناير 2010)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم البوليتكنيك
> لا ينصح بصب الأرضية والجدران معا لأن هذا سيزيد التشققات الناتجة عن الانكماش وانما ينصح بصب الأرضية مع "كيكر kicker" وتركيب مانع تسرب نصفه في الكيكر ونصفه الآخر في الجدران التي ستصب لاحقا مع مراعاة اختيار النوع المناسب من مانع التسرب وتركيبه بشكل دقيق دون فواصل مع تراكب نظامي في نهايته



اوافق الاخ حسان الراى


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

يجب الا ننسى ضرورة تحديد اماكن دخول ومواسير المواسير من والى الخزان واستخدام puddle flangeعند هذه الاماكن حتى لاتكون هذه النقاط نقاط ضعف ويحدث ما لايحمد عقباه من تسربات عتد هذه النقاط


----------



## walid_hvr (6 يونيو 2012)

استاذي الفاضل تحية طيبة 
انا عندي نفس الحالة التنفيذية وانا متشوق الى ان اارى الصورة لكن تضهر عندي 
ارجو ارسالها لي على الايمل الخاص [email protected]
مع كامل شكري وتقديري لك ولجميع المهندسين


----------



## scan man (6 يونيو 2012)

ممكن ولكن بحيث يكون الصب مستمر وببطء مثلا تصب كل واحد متر مكعب حتى تنتهي . وتذكر الصب يكون ببطء وبشكل مستمر


----------



## mohammad barmawi (9 يونيو 2012)

very professional answers


----------



## eng_didoo (9 يونيو 2012)

معلومات أكثر من رائعة ...
الشكر كل الشكر للجميع


----------



## eng.awad2 (9 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (3 يوليو 2014)

ما هو الكيكر وما هي puddle flange وطريقت تنفيذهم بعد اذنكوا يامهندسين


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يوليو 2014)

م/محمد عنتر قال:


> ما هو الكيكر وما هي puddle flange وطريقت تنفيذهم بعد اذنكوا يامهندسين



السلام عليكم
الكيكر هي رفع الخرسانة عن مستوى سطح الخرسانة من اجل

تثبيت الشدة الخشبية formwork 
تثبيت الوتر ستوب waterstop 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t308827.html
اما بخصوص puddle flange وهي عبارة عن تثبيت فلنجة حول البايب بحيث تمنع تسرب المياه من حول البايبيب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t308827-2.html


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يوليو 2014)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الكيكر هي رفع الخرسانة عن مستوى سطح الخرسانة من اجل
> 
> تثبيت الشدة الخشبية formwork
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Mohamed laith (17 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم
هل هناك كود او مواصفة تمنع صب جدران الخزان على مرحلتين وهل هناك مايمنع استخدام الزراقين
في تقفيل نجارة جدران الخزان


----------

